# Has anyone ever heard of a company called Travel City Direct?



## LittleSister (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently they're part of Virgin Holidays? I was going to look at booking a family holiday to Florida next year and I've heard they're very family focussed but at the same time I've never heard of them until this week and don't want to risk a load of money on something that I'm not sure about. Especially with all the holiday companies going bust last year :-S Can anyone help?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I've used them in the past for a trip to Florida.

We had no problems with them but it was a few years ago.

They used to be part of XL who i think went bust in 2008 they were then taken on as part of virgin, might be worth doing a bit of googling if you are unsure but if they are now linked with Virgin I would have thought there wouldn't be any issues (probably just more expensive  )

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/article-1051258/Sky-high-oil-prices-fuel-tour-operator-XLs-cash-crisis.html

/links


----------



## LittleSister (Nov 8, 2010)

Ooo that's really helpful, thank you. I've done a bit of research and they do seem pretty cheap (if you can every really go to Florida cheaply haha!!) and seem to focus a lot on families too. Will have a bit more of a route around any maybe give them a call when the snow dies down!

God I wish I was in the sunshine now!!


----------

